# ceramic heat



## Turps (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi all just asking for suggestions of the size of s ceramic globe for a 2 foot glass enclosure of a jungle carpet. Thanks


----------



## Turps (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone ??


----------



## cougarstrike (Apr 21, 2014)

as long as the globe is attached to a thermostat I don't think it would make a difference. the bigger the globe the more heat and also depends on distance from hot spot.


----------



## Ramy (Apr 21, 2014)

I use a 40W spot light in a space that size. It tends to produce more heat in one spot, but heat the overall space less.

Anything between 40-60W ceramic element should be about right for a 2ft tank. I don't know for sure, since most of my tanks are bigger. You should use a thermostat, especially with higher wattage bulbs. Keep an eye on the 'cool end' and try to keep it down around 25 C. Your python needs to be able to escape the heat too.


----------



## Turps (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for that , Im using a 90 W clear bulb atm and the temps are 39-36º under light and about 20-22º at cool end.I want to swap to ceramic because of the constant flicking on and off with the thermostat .


----------



## critterguy (Apr 21, 2014)

Have used a ceramic 60 watt before for tries at incubating quail eggs and raising the hatchlings before I got a incubator in 2 foot tanks with foil etc, they heat one end quite adequately with very little flux in temps when used with a thermostat.

As you likely already know you will need a cage around the bulb and socket it screws into or not have the bulb in the enclosure, just slightly raised from the top to prevent burns.


----------



## Turps (Apr 21, 2014)

Just a quick question .Should I be using a heat mat as well under the basking globe for a jungle ? Im new to globe / ceramic heating. I've only ever used heat mat for my 13 year old central carpet with great success .Thanks


----------



## Turps (Apr 21, 2014)

I plan on getting a hatchling so this would be after it grows out of its click clack thanks


----------



## Turps (Apr 21, 2014)

Any thoughts ??


----------



## Londos1990 (Apr 21, 2014)

No need to use both. I used heat mats for hatchies. Then globes only once in adult enclosures.


----------



## Turps (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for your input guys much appreciated


----------

